# Zerocake's Aviator Grey 225



## zerocake

I though it was about time i made a build thread so everything is in one place and not spread around the forum.

Lets start at the beginning... I wanted a caddy van. I have a 2008 Passat that just isn't big enough inside to carry stuff around for work. Work being Bespoke car audio and air suspension. So i was browsing the other VAG section on Edition 38 looking for caddy vans and saw an advert for an Aviator Grey TT and instaly fell in love. Decided i didn't need a van and bought the TT. Still have the Passat and still need a van but now also have a TT.

------------------------------

The TT is a November 2000 1.8T 225 Quattro with 118,000 miles on the clock. Some photos from the advert...









































































Modifications carried out by previous owners include:
ToyoSport Decat
Custom Rear Tie Bars
AP Front Coilovers and FK Rear Springs (Very short)
Badger 5 TIP
ITG Air Filter
Forge 007P Valve
N249 Bypass
V6 Front Bumper
V6 Rear Diffuser
Facelift Front Grille
Genuine Audi Speedline 2-piece 19" Alloys

It has a nice selection of modifications but also a nice selection of issues which i have now nearly fixed. Looking through the service history and receipts it appears for the first 8 years of its life it was serviced at an Audi main dealer in the Midlands but then found itself down in some east London garages for a few years. And that's where things started slipping.

Cosmetically the car was looked after but mechanically it was not. Nearly every sensor needed changing, MAF issues, the company who replaced the turbo only put one nut on the downpipe to turbo gasket. Lots of the engine trim was missing. 80% of the oil return and breather pipes under the inlet manifold were either missing or perished. Rocker cover gasket was perished and leaking. But big things like clutch and timing belt were carried out.

------------------------------

First things i did was an oil and filter change, plus an inspection. Then replaced the leaking rocket cover gasket and while that was off replace inlet manifold gasket and throttle body gasket plus changed the header tank for a nice white new one. I also polished the charge pipe and inlet manifold too. I also changed all the oil breather and return pipes and new dipstick tube ect.





































The alarm siren was not working as the batteries had leaked acid all over the circuit board. Purchased the revised version from Germany and fitted that. Works fine now.










The headlight washer jets were not working, took the front bumper off and found the pipes blocked off. Turns out the spray nozzles were cracked and too much pressure is lost for them to fully extend. Also noticed alot of bad plastic welding on the inside of the bumper from a crash.



















Replaced the brake pedal sensor for absolutely no reason haha. (green plug)










The front break discs needed replacing and the passenger rear disc was warped from a binding caliper. So all new discs and pads plus a new calliper.



















I have striped the rear seats and fittings out the car and applied a 4mm coating of Silent Coat sound deadening ready for the upcoming competition audio build.



















------------------------------

That's the last 5 months up to making this thread. I may have missed one or two things but that pretty much covers it. There's still more to do. Sort out the bodywork as there's a few tiny dents and stone chips. Remap and some engine mods. But first i'll sort out the issues and go from there.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looking good mate, love the colour!


----------



## w32aphex

Agree on the colour, looks great.


----------



## zerocake

Thanks guys  Loved the colour forever and tbh i wouldn't own a TT in any other colour.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

If I was to get mine resprayed it would be aviator grey!


----------



## NWDSdaz

Really like this. Look forward to seeing the progress


----------



## ElijahTT

Looks really nice!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... lovely looking motor my friend- and good on you for resurrecting it from a life of neglect ...

... I'm slightly surprised you've bought an already modified example- it's pretty clear you have a rough idea what you're doing and I'd have thought you could have found an old 'rot box' cheaper, and then revived that and added air-ride etc ...

... will be interested to see where you go next with it though! ...

Steve
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Cool looking TT 8)


----------



## zerocake

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... lovely looking motor my friend- and good on you for resurrecting it from a life of neglect ...
> 
> ... I'm slightly surprised you've bought an already modified example- it's pretty clear you have a rough idea what you're doing and I'd have thought you could have found an old 'rot box' cheaper, and then revived that and added air-ride etc ...
> 
> ... will be interested to see where you go next with it though! ...
> 
> Steve
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Tbh i bought it on a whim. I didn't even look around at other TT's as i was really looking at caddy vans. The colour, wheels and overall condition sold it for me instantly. I was totally expecting the usual 1.8T issues and knowing it would need money spending on it.

I'll be changing the wheels eventually, no doubt adding air as its what i do for a living. Just as and when i have time to work on my own car.


----------



## Ian_W

Looks awesome, colour, wheels and stance all works so well together 8)


----------



## Spliffy

That is a great looking TT.


----------



## Haiych

Gorgeous looking motor. You've done really well on it. You deserve to be proud.


----------



## mattyc53

Stunning colour and the Audi speedlines suit it very well  
If your selling the coilovers and theyre in good condition let me know as im after some AP's myself in the next month or two


----------



## zerocake

Thanks guys  I've been back on to TPS to order more obscure part numbers. They hate me for it. I'll update tomorrow once ive picked up all the goodies.



mattyc53 said:


> If your selling the coilovers and theyre in good condition let me know as im after some AP's myself in the next month or two


Will do sir


----------



## spen

Really nice car and colour and as already said we'll done for getting it back to what it should be. This is what I like to see. 8) :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

looking good but need more pictures!

J
xx


----------



## mullum

Very nice. Looking forward to seeing the audio install ;-)


----------



## zerocake

Lollypop86 said:


> looking good but need more pictures!


I forgot photos!!! I can fix this...


----------



## RSSTT

I love this car and too saw it on the E38 classifieds 8)

One question I have is, where/how did you purchase the siren? I too have the same issue but seen that a new siren costs a fair bit.


----------



## zerocake

RSSTT said:


> I love this car and too saw it on the E38 classifieds 8)
> 
> One question I have is, where/how did you purchase the siren? I too have the same issue but seen that a new siren costs a fair bit.


Thank you  Lots of people were pretty upset they missed buying it haha.

I bought the siren from this seller: http://stores.ebay.co.uk/elonlinehandel/ for £21 with free P&P.

I searched the german version of ebay, as prices are generally a lot cheaper.



mullum said:


> Very nice. Looking forward to seeing the audio install ;-)


Thank you 

As for the audio itself i'll be using a single Gladen Audio SQL12 subwoofer in a 2cuft ported box tuned to around 34hz. Cabin gain will raise the tuning slightly. The amplifier will be a Diamond Audio 1000.2 D6. The system will be producing around 1000watts RMS depending entirely on voltage.

For the front stage i'll be using some Gladen Audio mids and tweets (haven't decided which yet). I'll make some custom A pillar pods for the tweeters. They will be amplified with a small digital amplifier and processor.

As for the box it will be located behind the front seats. It will be secured in place with a steel frame that will bolt into the original seat belt locations on the floor. Heres a very simple 3D mock up...










It may seem overkill but the car will be competing in the European Multi Media Association (EMMA) audio events around the UK. And having the sub box attached to the car like this will give it great sound inside the car plus make it very safe. The last thing you want is the box and sub joining you in the front in a crash.

I'll be doing some more work on the audio install tomorrow when i get some time. Hopefully have the box built and some other stuff mocked up.


----------



## zerocake

I want to do my own design with the rear seat mounting locations. A brace bar but not the OEM QS version as i can make my own for cheaper and it be better.

I purchased the OEM bar mounting fixings from TPS as you can see below.










I'm guessing the OEM bar has threaded bits at each end that the bolt screws into. Not an issue i can replicate that on my bar design.

As for the bar itself, its going to be an aluminium round tube with a 60mm Diam x 10mm Wall x 950mm Long. I'll then weld the threaded mounting plate at each end that will attach to the OEM fixings. And finally i'll polish the bar.

--------------------------------

If anyone is interested in prices for these parts, i have listed them below.










#15 - 8N8 861 699 - £85.34
#16 - 8N8 880 121 - £59.00 each
#17 - 8N8 860 173 - £5.06 each
#18 - N 021 281 5 - 0.68p each
#19 - N 907 771 01 - 0.69p each
#20 - 4A9 809 237 - £4.16 each
#21 - N 106 209 01 - 0.66p each

Prices may vary a little depending on discount though. 
Plus #20 isnt really needed as you should already have those plates.


----------



## jojo.f

Love your car ! My car looks at it and says "That's what i want to be when i grow up mummy!"









Puts my TT to shame ! Standard no mods - Plain Jane !


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

zerocake said:


> I want to do my own design with the rear seat mounting locations. A brace bar but not the OEM QS version as i can make my own for cheaper and it be better.
> 
> I purchased the OEM bar mounting fixings from TPS as you can see below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the OEM bar has threaded bits at each end that the bolt screws into. Not an issue i can replicate that on my bar design.
> 
> As for the bar itself, its going to be an aluminium round tube with a 60mm Diam x 10mm Wall x 950mm Long. I'll then weld the threaded mounting plate at each end that will attach to the OEM fixings. And finally i'll polish the bar.
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> If anyone is interested in prices for these parts, i have listed them below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #15 - 8N8 861 699 - £85.34
> #16 - 8N8 880 121 - £59.00 each
> #17 - 8N8 860 173 - £5.06 each
> #18 - N 021 281 5 - 0.68p each
> #19 - N 907 771 01 - 0.69p each
> #20 - 4A9 809 237 - £4.16 each
> #21 - N 106 209 01 - 0.66p each
> 
> Prices may vary a little depending on discount though.
> Plus #20 isnt really needed as you should already have those plates.


That's some good info there and a good plan!


----------



## zerocake

Ive found some photos on the forum that show how the OEM QS bar fits...



















Pretty much how i imagined it would fit. I should be able to make the bar near to identical for £20-30 less than the OEM version.


----------



## Lollypop86

still lacking some pictures......I wont be satisfied till there is more

J
xx


----------



## zerocake

Lollypop86 said:


> still lacking some pictures......I wont be satisfied till there is more
> 
> J
> xx


Haha! Ok ok you get 3 more annnnnd thats it for now!..




























8)


----------



## zerocake

I almost don't want to update this as it just looks like some MDF thrown into the boot. The magic will happen when i start fiberglassing the trim panels and adding curves ect.

Anyway, here is some MDF thrown into the boot haha.




























The OEM side panels that have the rear light access doors will be fully filled and recovered in Alcantara to match the rest of the panels.


----------



## YT-TT

Very nice, saw this for sale when Mr Anderson had it..

Liking where this is going, just removed the rear seats from mine and fabbed up a brace bar. Undecided as to whether to do an audio build or to go full on race theme..

Keep up the strong work


----------



## zerocake

Haven't updated in a couple weeks as been busy working on customers cars. But i have had chance to get lots of the fabrication work on the trim panels and other things done. Not really one for posting mid fabrication photos but here's a few that don't really show much.




























Its further along than the photos show. Not wanting to give too much away unit its all finished. Maybe post a few more before it gets trimmed in Alcantara and Leather.

Plus the new rear caliper i fitted had to be replaced today as it has been constantly binding for about a week.


----------



## zerocake

The subwoofer has finally arrived. It's a Gladen SQL12. Puts out around 1100watts RMS with an FS of 35.8hz.

Really looking forward to fitting it tomorrow. Just waiting on edging perspex and then need to get it trimmed, but that's going to be a professionals job as i cant use a sewing machine.


----------



## mullum

Blimey, looks the business


----------



## Lollypop86

looking good, now you have lots of pics you need to do a video too......just saying

J
xx


----------



## zerocake

Happy new year  Some progress on the audio install has been made. With Christmas and New Year getting in the way and now im back in the workshop its hard to find time to finish it off.

But the fabrication is pretty much all done. Just got to tidy up the edges and fit the last few parts. I completely forgot to book it in with my trimmer. So its booked in mid March.





































I always love when the install is in this phase of being all wood, fiberglass and filler. But will be completely transformed when it becomes stitched leather and alcantara.


----------



## dextter

Zerocake: I`m posting to tell you to stop, yes STOP, posting pics of your bloody car, as I love that colour so much I just want one NOW, and it`s totally unfair on the rest of us on here !!  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## zerocake

dextter said:


> Zerocake: I`m posting to tell you to stop, yes STOP, posting pics of your bloody car, as I love that colour so much I just want one NOW, and it`s totally unfair on the rest of us on here !!  [smiley=dude.gif]


Never i tell you! 8) I'll be honest, the colour is the only reason i bought the car.


----------



## Keziah

Stunning


----------



## zerocake

Not many updates sadly as its pre show season and work is busy. So finding time and motivation is a pain.

The audio install is pretty much finished and is due to be trimmed next month.

Cleaned the bay the other day...










Annnnd the first of many polybush purchases...


----------



## AviaTTor

That's what mine should look like


----------



## zerocake

AviaTTor said:


> That's what mine should look like


Ahhh is it not looking too great? Whats wrong?


----------



## Manchesturk

Hi mate, WoW what a car, stunning color and very interesting custom made sub box, wish i had the time and workshop to do all this, i'm well Jel :lol: looking forward to see the out come when you finish with the audio system! where did u get the sub from if you dont mind me asking and what amp will be using to feed that monster ?

cheers

Hak


----------



## zerocake

Manchesturk said:


> Hi mate, WoW what a car, stunning color and very interesting custom made sub box, wish i had the time and workshop to do all this, i'm well Jel :lol: looking forward to see the out come when you finish with the audio system! where did u get the sub from if you dont mind me asking and what amp will be using to feed that monster ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak


Hey Hak, Thank you  I own a car audio and air suspension business so i purchased the Gladen Audio subwoofer through the UK distributor. Gladen Audio is a German company and all there equipment is made in Germany too. The SQL12 subwoofer is £350 but it is a beautiful and a powerful (1100WRMS) driver.

The amplifier im using is one i already had, its a Diamond Audio D6 1000.2. Ive had it a few years and got it bench tested and it puts out 1003WRMS @ 14.4V with 0.03% THD. So under normal usage it will probably be putting out around 800WRMS. Well under what the subwoofers rated power handling.










The sub box i made is 1.98 cubic feet and tuned to 32hz. Its a compromise, as to perform better it would need to be a bit bigger but then the overall look of the install would be ruined. Theres a few more parts to the install that i haven't shown here as keeping those till everything is trimmed as at the moment they just look out of place and weird lol.


----------



## AviaTTor

Hi Zerocake, at the moment it looks like this. I just have to commit the same time and energy to it as you have to yours I think!


----------



## zerocake

For a while now i haven't liked how the air filter connects to the MAF. There's 3 jubilee clips, 2 bits of silicone hose cut wonky and a aluminium reducer cut wonky.

So i went to JS performance (luckily there local) and got a 102mm - 76mm ID straight reducer silicone hose. The fit is so tight its never coming off the MAF! Looks better imo too.





















AviaTTor said:


> Hi Zerocake, at the moment it looks like this. I just have to commit the same time and energy to it as you have to yours I think!


It looks nice  Aviatory grey is the BEST colour for a TT. I do agree tho, finding time to work on your own car is a hard thing.


----------



## eddy_rooney

proper mint motor!!!!


----------



## AviaTTor

Much more to come...!


----------



## Manchesturk

zerocake said:


> Manchesturk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, WoW what a car, stunning color and very interesting custom made sub box, wish i had the time and workshop to do all this, i'm well Jel :lol: looking forward to see the out come when you finish with the audio system! where did u get the sub from if you dont mind me asking and what amp will be using to feed that monster ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Hak
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hak, Thank you  I own a car audio and air suspension business so i purchased the Gladen Audio subwoofer through the UK distributor. Gladen Audio is a German company and all there equipment is made in Germany too. The SQL12 subwoofer is £350 but it is a beautiful and a powerful (1100WRMS) driver.
> 
> The amplifier im using is one i already had, its a Diamond Audio D6 1000.2. Ive had it a few years and got it bench tested and it puts out 1003WRMS @ 14.4V with 0.03% THD. So under normal usage it will probably be putting out around 800WRMS. Well under what the subwoofers rated power handling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sub box i made is 1.98 cubic feet and tuned to 32hz. Its a compromise, as to perform better it would need to be a bit bigger but then the overall look of the install would be ruined. Theres a few more parts to the install that i haven't shown here as keeping those till everything is trimmed as at the moment they just look out of place and weird lol.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information about the sub and amp they do look the business  i did have a nice sub and amp until last week since my misses forced me to sell them due to taking up space in the leaving room :lol: audiobah12'' aw1206t sub 1100watts rms and Audiobahn A1500HCT 2000 Watts RMS @ 1 Ohm Mono, i do regret selling them now ( oh well least cleared some dept :lol: ) My car has full bose system but still not satisfied by it, future plan is to change all door speakers and get custom build fibreglass sub box and hide away the amp in the boot somewhere so i still have some room in the boot to use, i dont know if there's anyone who does fibreglass boot build audio system in the north west ? i would have love to attempt to do all by myself but since being a winter and not have access to any workshop leaves me only one option to pay someone to do it for me  anyway looking forward to see more pics, keep up the good work mate!

Cheers

Hak


----------



## zerocake

I took the wishbones off ready to get the new Powerflex bushes pressed in. Im gonna clean them up and maybe paint them first tho.


----------



## zerocake

Annnnd the new Powerflex bushes pressed in and fiited. I haven't had chance to drive it yet as while i had motivation i decided to fix my oil leak from the rocker cover gasket, so i took all that apart. Here's some photos...


----------



## zerocake

While the rocker cover was off i decided to paint it. Its never on show as i like the plastic engine cover. But i just didn't want it to be dirty and stained anymore. I had some gloss black enamel paint already so decided to paint it with that. Turned out to be a bad idea. I properly de-greased it all first, but after 4 days 10% of the paint had not dried and it reacted badly. Was impossible to get off too.



















So to save time i got a another rocker cover off a friend witch had been complexly de-greased in a machine bath for a few days and painted it with VHT spray paint.



















No problems with my second attempt lol. I guess i'll shot blast the other rocker cover and smooth some bits then sell it on or keep it as a spare.

All this mess for something thats never seen! Blaaah.


----------



## andy225tt

Second attempt is alot better :lol: you should have went for aviator grey to match the outside.


----------



## zerocake

andy225tt said:


> Second attempt is alot better :lol: you should have went for aviator grey to match the outside.


I wanted too but its never really seen as i run with the engine cover. I only painted it to please my own OCD lol


----------



## zerocake

Today i did a little bit more on the engine. First i changed the spark plugs as i have no receipts or invoices for the car ever having them replaced.




























Re-fitted the newly painted rocker cover but first i used "more" sealant this time in an effort to stop the oil leak from the half moon area on the gasket.





































I'm very happy how the rocker cover came out. Looks so much better now than when it was just dirty and stained.


----------



## eddy_rooney

itchingto see the stereo install in rear! is it done yet?

this car is a minter. JEALOUS.


----------



## zerocake

eddy_rooney said:


> itchingto see the stereo install in rear! is it done yet?
> 
> this car is a minter. JEALOUS.


Thank you  At them moment the car is fully stripped out in the back. The audio install is pretty much finished. Its booked in later this month to get trimmed.


----------



## zerocake

Last thing to do while the car was in my unit was to fit a coil pack cable guide off of the 2.0 TFSI's. This is the black version but they also come in red. Part #: 06F 971 824 C. Around £8 from TPS. There really good as they actually attach to the plugs and are a great fit.



















It requires a bit of cutting at the ends and a hole being made for the ground strap. And depending how nice the guy in the audi factory was on that day he taped the loom together depends on if the cable will fit. Mine required some persuasion. But it tidies up the wiring very nicely.


----------



## tommatt90

Coilpack wiring cover is a great little mod, could have had the earth coming out the back though


----------



## eddy_rooney

zerocake said:


> eddy_rooney said:
> 
> 
> 
> itchingto see the stereo install in rear! is it done yet?
> 
> this car is a minter. JEALOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  At them moment the car is fully stripped out in the back. The audio install is pretty much finished. Its booked in later this month to get trimmed.
Click to expand...

its going to look amazing! just the bare wood had me drooling haha fair play to you, mad skills.


----------



## zerocake

tommatt90 said:


> Coilpack wiring cover is a great little mod, could have had the earth coming out the back though


Makes no difference to me. I like the look of the engine cover, so the rocker cover area is never on show. I only sprayed the rocker cover so it wasnt dirty and stained anymore.


----------



## tommatt90

Fair point, makes others aware at least


----------



## zerocake

tommatt90 said:


> Fair point, makes others aware at least


Yea i agree if the rocker is on show relocating the earth point to the back and hiding the n275 valve is a must.


----------



## tommatt90

Defo mate, if it's nice and clean the no engine cover is a good look


----------



## zerocake

tommatt90 said:


> Defo mate, if it's nice and clean the no engine cover is a good look


Mines pretty spotless. Gets cleaned every week. But the cover just ties in nicely with all the others. Makes it complete.


----------



## zerocake

A friend is selling his Leon Cupra R and so he donated his WhanAB billet aluminum throttle body cover to the tt [smiley=dude.gif]





































Trying to get him to swap his forge charge pipe too lol. We shall see


----------



## Harrybeer

Amazing love it.

H


----------



## Tyler Durden

Really like this colour, but haven't seen any for sale in the time I have been looking!


----------



## zerocake

Thanks guys  The aviator grey ones dont come up often.

I stripped the audio out of the TT today. Plans have changed. I wasent happy with the weight of the system. So its time to rethink the situation.










I'm in Salzburg, Austria all of next week at the Auto Messe Show where i'll be judging car audio for EMMA (European Multi Media Association). So hopefully once im back i will sort out whatever im going to do.


----------



## duttytd

I think its time I started to follow this thread!


----------



## AviaTTor

zerocake said:


> Thanks guys  The aviator grey ones dont come up often.
> 
> There must be a very good reason for that! 8)


----------



## zerocake

Sooo my dashpod has been broken since i bought the car. The fuel gauge isnt accurate. Buuuut in the last week the entire dashpod has been tunring on and off while driving alot.

Today tho its been hell. For around an hour it was showing the DSG gear selection stuff at the bottom of the display, even tho its manual LOL :lol: Then that went away. Then it kep telling me my oil sesnor was broken, thats gone away now. Annnnnnd just earlier during one of its fits it tunred my interior light on constantly in the "door" open position and i cant fix it. The light is constantly on in two positions unless i turn it to off.

There are zero fault codes. I hate this dashpod! It can go die in a fire!!! :evil:


----------



## 3TT3

On the colour;
New buyer.99-05. Am I gonna spend 30k or whatever it was on a wishy washy "broken white/grey" colour.
Nfw.
Just in case anyone misunderstands.I like the colour,but yer initial buyer ..or me .if I'd had the cash back then, wouldnt have gone for aviator grey.
Hence the scarcity.


----------



## Chrisrj

Definitely my favourite mk1 colour, looks awesome


----------



## zerocake

Got back from Austria today. Had some goodies waiting for me. Fitted them instantly [smiley=dude.gif]

The cross tube and end collars 




























The "born" date on the sticker is pretty recent.


----------



## mullum

How much were they?


----------



## jamman

Are you driving round with different wheels at the moment, I keep seeing an AG TT in Spalding.


----------



## zerocake

mullum said:


> How much were they?


The cross tube was just over £100 (the price has gone up  ). And the end collars were £50 each. I wont be buying the netting or floor as they are even more ridiculous prices.



jamman said:


> Are you driving round with different wheels at the moment, I keep seeing an AG TT in Spalding.


Thats not me, i live in Lincoln. Ive had a few people tell me they've seen me in Spalding lol [smiley=gossip.gif]

What wheels and condition is it in?


----------



## mullum

I guess that even though it's £200, they should retain their value well as they're OEM.
Weren't you tempted to just buy a section of bar and a couple of air vent rings? Not done it myself but seen many a thread and it looked pretty good.


----------



## zerocake

mullum said:


> I guess that even though it's £200, they should retain their value well as they're OEM.
> Weren't you tempted to just buy a section of bar and a couple of air vent rings? Not done it myself but seen many a thread and it looked pretty good.


I Hope they do retain there value. Most QS things do. I did originally want to get my own tube which would have cost around £30. But the way the OEM bar attaches means it works as strengthening. Where as the £30 one would have just been for show. Plus i do like to keep everything OEM if possible.


----------



## mullum

Sure, I can understand that. If you ever sell I'm sure someone will bite your hand off


----------



## zerocake

Finally got round to sorting out some fault codes today. Took the car down to VAG Auto Care in Lincoln and Gaz worked some magic.

The ESP light was constantly on due to a break pressure sensor fault. But both sensors in VAGCOM are working fine and showing the correct pressures in the off and on positions. So Gaz did a trick and permanently coded out the ESP system on VAGCOM. Now the ESP light turns off like it should.

I had a Haldex issue where the controller wasent receiving the correct voltage. VAGCOM was showing 0.7v regardless of ignition position. After some messing with the fuse box its now getting 12+ volts and is working again.

Tried to fix the Airbag Control Module but it seems that due to it having a Memory fault it cannot be cleared or reset as its coding the faults into the EPROM. So looks like a replacement unit is needed.

Other than the airbag issue its been a great day


----------



## zerocake

Only one Christmas light remains


----------



## Dazzleruss

Looks amazing, I need the v6 front bumper


----------



## zerocake

A friend is borrowing my TT for a week, and they pass my house everyday after work. So i get to see it go past 



















[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kettle

Can't be a good photo! 8) love those wheels but don't think they look as good on my colour car


----------



## V6RUL

zerocake said:


> Finally got round to sorting out some fault codes today. Took the car down to VAG Auto Care in Lincoln and Gaz worked some magic.
> 
> The ESP light was constantly on due to a break pressure sensor fault. But both sensors in VAGCOM are working fine and showing the correct pressures in the off and on positions. So Gaz did a trick and permanently coded out the ESP system on VAGCOM. Now the ESP light turns off like it should.
> 
> I had a Haldex issue where the controller wasent receiving the correct voltage. VAGCOM was showing 0.7v regardless of ignition position. After some messing with the fuse box its now getting 12+ volts and is working again.
> 
> Tried to fix the Airbag Control Module but it seems that due to it having a Memory fault it cannot be cleared or reset as its coding the faults into the EPROM. So looks like a replacement unit is needed.
> 
> Other than the airbag issue its been a great day


Gaz is the man and has a good rep on R32s & R32Ts
Steve


----------



## Tahiti

That is a good looking car you have there. The colour and wheel combo work a treat.


----------



## Attic

SEXY A.F


----------



## Dave price

The best colour in my opinion. 8)


----------



## zerocake

Tahiti said:


> That is a good looking car you have there. The colour and wheel combo work a treat.





Attic said:


> SEXY A.F





Dave price said:


> The best colour in my opinion. 8)


Thanks guys  Annnd its totally the best colour!!!


----------



## AviaTTor

I'll drink to that...! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## zerocake

My replacement Airbag Control Module arrived yesterday. Going to fit it tomorrow as my MOT is Monday and need the dash light to vanish!


----------



## zerocake

The TT passed its MOT yesterday! Which is awesome 

I was down in Northampton center from 7am to 6pm on Sunday for a training seminar and i saw no other TT's the whole day. Even travelling on the M1 and A46.


----------



## mullum

zerocake said:


> The TT passed its MOT yesterday! Which is awesome
> 
> I was down in Northampton center from 7am to 6pm on Sunday for a training seminar and i saw no other TT's the whole day. Even travelling on the M1 and A46.


How about a reply to my pm please?


----------



## zerocake

mullum said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TT passed its MOT yesterday! Which is awesome
> 
> I was down in Northampton center from 7am to 6pm on Sunday for a training seminar and i saw no other TT's the whole day. Even travelling on the M1 and A46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a reply to my pm please?
Click to expand...

Sorry dude. I have replied


----------



## The Blue Bandit

zerocake said:


> The TT passed its MOT yesterday! Which is awesome
> 
> I was down in Northampton center from 7am to 6pm on Sunday for a training seminar and i saw no other TT's the whole day. Even travelling on the M1 and A46.


... you should have given me a shout buddy- I'd have organised a TT welcoming committee ... there _are _a few of us about ... 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## zerocake

I guess i should update this thread on what has happened on and since the 14th of April.

My TT was "written off" and is now a CAT C. The brief details are i was on a duel carriageway roundabout when a golf entered the roundabout without stopping and hit my passenger rear wheel and span me 180 degrees.





































I was given this awesome hire car...










The TT was "written off" as a CAT C. I have received settlement and for the last week have been waiting for Co Part to return the TT. They finally did today.



















Now is where the fun finally starts. Time to get it back on the road. First its going to Gaz at VAG Auto Care Services in Lincoln for all the mechanical stuff. The engineers report says that the passenger rear control arm, hub, top and bottom arms, tie bar, shock plus a few other bits are all broken.

Second stage is after the car is derivable again i'll get it VIC checked.

Then on to the final stage which is bodywork and paint. Its going to go to New Life Systems in Lincoln for all the bodywork and paint. The front and rear bumpers, passenger wing, door, sill and rear quarter will be redone.

This is the plan. It's all starts this coming Tuesday. Oh and i bought a £400 runaround at the car auctions while the TT is fixed. Even comes with TT Comps! WINNER 8)










Updates to come


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good to hear your getting it all sorted


----------



## NickG

Good luck with fix and well done for keeping the enthusiasm for getting the thing back on the road


----------



## Bryndel

zerocake said:


> I guess i should update this thread on what has happened on and since the 14th of April.
> 
> My TT was "written off" and is now a CAT C. The brief details are i was on a duel carriageway roundabout when a golf entered the roundabout without stopping and hit my passenger rear wheel and span me 180 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was given this awesome hire car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TT was "written off" as a CAT C. I have received settlement and for the last week have been waiting for Co Part to return the TT. They finally did today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is where the fun finally starts. Time to get it back on the road. First its going to Gaz at VAG Auto Care Services in Lincoln for all the mechanical stuff. The engineers report says that the passenger rear control arm, hub, top and bottom arms, tie bar, shock plus a few other bits are all broken.
> 
> Second stage is after the car is derivable again i'll get it VIC checked.
> 
> Then on to the final stage which is bodywork and paint. Its going to go to New Life Systems in Lincoln for all the bodywork and paint. The front and rear bumpers, passenger wing, door, sill and rear quarter will be redone.
> 
> This is the plan. It's all starts this coming Tuesday. Oh and i bought a £400 runaround at the car auctions while the TT is fixed. Even comes with TT Comps! WINNER 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates to come


Maybe it was all meant to be 8)


----------



## kettle

firstly at least no one was hurt and secondly well done for carrying on and restoring it! good luck


----------



## eddy_rooney

so pleased its being fixed. my fav tt on here. just looks so slick! will be good as new in no time!


----------



## 3TT3

Nj on buying the wheels and getting a car with em !


----------



## mullum

^ this


----------



## zerocake

Thanks guys. It feels like ive been waiting months for the car to be returned. Its booked in for bodywork on the 18th now. So should be back on the road end of May beginning of June 8)

Had the speedlines checked and they are in perfect condition with no buckling. Awesome news! So i'm now getting them refurbed and changing the colour of the face with a polished lip.

I got some awesome luck with the tt comps on the golf at the auction. Soon as i saw it i was not going to let it go. And for £400 its very clean. Ive fitted a new engine mount today as it was deader then dead and thats all ill be spending on it.


----------



## mullum

I quite like painted comps too, and cream/beige is always cool


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Hi Mate,

Sorry to hijack your thread but is your plate private or normal - if it's private what's it stand for? Mine is very similar.

Thanks


----------



## AviaTTor

Sorry to hear your news  Hopefully soon back on the road though


----------



## zerocake

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Hi Mate,
> Sorry to hijack your thread but is your plate private or normal - if it's private what's it stand for? Mine is very similar.
> 
> Thanks


It was on the car when i bought it. V5 says its non transferable tho.


----------



## computerjocky

Hi, what size are your speed lines?
I've just bought some 19" genuine speed lines and wondering how I will get them to fit? Not sure on PCd size tyres. I've bought 8.5 ET 45.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluslc

computerjocky said:


> Hi, what size are your speed lines?
> I've just bought some 19" genuine speed lines and wondering how I will get them to fit? Not sure on PCd size tyres. I've bought 8.5 ET 45.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine when I had Speedlines 9x19 et52
> all depend on your tyre setup and height of the car but you can run 8.5x19 et45 without any issues.


----------



## jamman

Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you and it comes out looking better than ever ! !


----------



## zerocake

Split the speedlines today ready for paint and polish. Not much more i can do now. But wait.












computerjocky said:


> Hi, what size are your speed lines? I've just bought some 19" genuine speed lines and wondering how I will get them to fit? Not sure on PCd size tyres. I've bought 8.5 ET 45. Thanks


Mine are 8.5 ET45 too. I run 15mm adapters on the front and 35mm adapter plus a 3mm spacer on the back.


----------



## zerocake

Took the tyres off the barrels ready to be taken for polishing tomorrow. I'm using Pugz Polishing near Retford as ive heard great things from friends.


----------



## Andyaus25

That's teally nice mate I love aviator grey shame it's so rare!!


----------



## zerocake

The car went off to VAG Auto Care in Lincoln today go get all the rear end mechanical stuff fixed


----------



## V6RUL

Daz should be able to sort it out for ya..he has a good rep on R32OC.
Steve


----------



## zerocake

V6RUL said:


> Daz should be able to sort it out for ya..he has a good rep on R32OC.
> Steve


Yea he's a great guy and master of the R32 and Quattros. I wouldn't take it anywhere else.


----------



## zerocake

The TT will be home tomorrow from VAG Auto Care in Lincoln thanks to Gaz's awesome work! 

Turned out not alot died in the crash. Control/trailing arm, hub, shocker and a brake line.










Gaz has taken everything off to make sure everything is straight. Its also had the geometry and alignment checked and is within tolerances. Which is super awesome 

Now just got to wait till the 18th for the bodywork and paint!

So happy!!!


----------



## zerocake

Picked the car up from VAG Auto Care today and Gaz has done an amazing job. Step 1 sorted, now just bodywork and paint to go


----------



## mullum

Sweet  the comp looks particularly good on there eh


----------



## zerocake

mullum said:


> Sweet  the comp looks particularly good on there eh


They do, strange really  Sadly they are sold now.

--------------

Riiiiiight i picked the Speedline barrels up from Pugz Polishing today and for £90 they look amazing! Really happy.


----------



## pierremellows

New member here. 
Just a quick post to compliment you on your car and props to you for keeping it on the road after the accident. 
I'm in the market for a TT at the moment and looking forward to joining the club


----------



## zerocake

Today i sprayed the barrels of the speedlines black. Should help hide dirt and emphasize the faces more.












pierremellows said:


> New member here.
> Just a quick post to compliment you on your car and props to you for keeping it on the road after the accident.
> I'm in the market for a TT at the moment and looking forward to joining the club


Ahh thank you  Joining the world of mk1 TT is awesome, but costly lol.


----------



## triplefan

Have you had the sill trim of to assess the damage behind yet?


----------



## zerocake

triplefan said:


> Have you had the sill trim of to assess the damage behind yet?


Not yet, i'm leaving that for the bodyshop. I'm picking up a replacement wing and sill cover on Thursday tho.


----------



## zerocake

Picked up a passenger wing & sill cover today from a guy off the TT Marketplace on Facebook. All ready for bodyshop and paint on Monday


----------



## triplefan

the sill damage looks minimal in the photo, fingers crossed for you when the cover comes off


----------



## zerocake

triplefan said:


> the sill damage looks minimal in the photo, fingers crossed for you when the cover comes off


The guys at the body shop dont think its bad under there. But i am concerned.


----------



## zerocake

Popped down to the bodyshop today to have a look at the sill while everything is off.

I got very lucky!


----------



## triplefan

Result


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Very lucky


----------



## Nem

Told you it would just be the cover


----------



## zerocake

Update!!!! 

The bodyshop wanted the car an extra week and i had no issue with that. I'm picking it up on Monday night. I did however pick the wheel centers up yesterday so i could build the wheels up and get tyres on.

Sooo its photo time 



















I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Ian_W

Wheels look awesome!


----------



## spen

Look awesome buddy. Glad to see this car survived. One of my faves


----------



## Roller Skate

zerocake said:


> Update!!!!
> 
> The bodyshop wanted the car an extra week and i had no issue with that. I'm picking it up on Monday night. I did however pick the wheel centers up yesterday so i could build the wheels up and get tyres on.
> 
> Sooo its photo time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!!!!


 8)


----------



## triplefan

You gotta love speedlines :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

zerocake said:


> Update!!!!
> 
> The bodyshop wanted the car an extra week and i had no issue with that. I'm picking it up on Monday night. I did however pick the wheel centers up yesterday so i could build the wheels up and get tyres on.
> 
> Sooo its photo time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!!!!


 8)


----------



## zerocake

Today is the day! The TT has left the bodyshop shop looking amazing! New Life Systems in Lincoln have done a truly awesome job.

Enough talking, here's the photos.














































So happy


----------



## eddy_rooney

zerocake said:


> Today is the day! The TT has left the bodyshop shop looking amazing! New Life Systems in Lincoln have done a truly awesome job.
> 
> Enough talking, here's the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy


now ya talking!! bck on the road and gleaming!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Looks well but I don't think the wheels do much for it :wink: :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well but I don't think the wheels do much for it :wink: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## conlechi

Looking good 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Looks great. Was it a bare metal respray?


----------



## titch3030

Your car's looking so good again now! Always nice to see a TT back on the road  
Will look stunning once the Speedlines are on, especially with the chrome lips.


----------



## triplefan

Looks like they've done a great job, but also looks like it's not as low as it used to be?


----------



## computerjocky

computerjocky said:


> Hi, what size are your speed lines? I've just bought some 19" genuine speed lines and wondering how I will get them to fit? Not sure on PCd size tyres. I've bought 8.5 ET 45. Thanks


Mine are 8.5 ET45 too. I run 15mm adapters on the front and 35mm adapter plus a 3mm spacer on the back.[/quote]

What size tyres would you recommend? Does it make a difference to the speedo etc?


----------



## zerocake

Thanks everyone  Proper happy with it! Just need to get it to its VIC check and then its back on the road.



rustyintegrale said:


> Looks great. Was it a bare metal respray?


It's not a full respray, but its pretty close. Only two panels were not sprayed, the roof and the drivers door. Everything else has had paint.



triplefan said:


> Looks like they've done a great job, but also looks like it's not as low as it used to be?


I had to raise the rear up for the temp wheels as the tyres are so huge! It will be going back low in the next few days when the speedlines go on 



computerjocky said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are 8.5 ET45 too. I run 15mm adapters on the front and 35mm adapter plus a 3mm spacer on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> What size tyres would you recommend? Does it make a difference to the speedo etc?
Click to expand...

I run 215/35's which give a very slight stretch. I dont notice any speedo issues.


----------



## zerocake

Test fitted the wheels today, and finally finished off the center caps which were sprayed body colour.


----------



## rustyintegrale

zerocake said:


> Test fitted the wheels today, and finally finished off the center caps which were sprayed body colour.


Those wheels look fantastic! 8)


----------



## 3TT3

Looks pro!..pull back a bit? or rear not finished?


----------



## darylbenfield

This is very nice. Tempting me to do another mk1!!!


----------



## zerocake

3TT3 said:


> Looks pro!..pull back a bit? or rear not finished?


The rear is a bit high at the mo and looks awful lol. I have R32 shocks and the spring adjuster cup installed ready for the VIC check. I have some new shortened shocks waiting tho


----------



## triplefan

zerocake said:


> Test fitted the wheels today, and finally finished off the center caps which were sprayed body colour.


I have always shuddered at the thought of colour coded wheels, but from this teaser it looks like you might just pull it off


----------



## rustyintegrale

triplefan said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the wheels today, and finally finished off the center caps which were sprayed body colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always shuddered at the thought of colour coded wheels, but from this teaser it looks like you might just pull it off
Click to expand...

The difference is knowing when to stop with colour coding. We all know Andy would spray his rubber too... :roll:


----------



## zerocake

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the wheels today, and finally finished off the center caps which were sprayed body colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always shuddered at the thought of colour coded wheels, but from this teaser it looks like you might just pull it off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is knowing when to stop with colour coding. We all know Andy would spray his rubber too... :roll:
Click to expand...

Hmmm now thats not a bad idea...

But yes i agree. Theres a very very fine line. Literally the only reason i got them body colour was that i would never get a match unless i was spraying the car at the same time. So now is the time to give it a go.


----------



## Roller Skate

triplefan said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the wheels today, and finally finished off the center caps which were sprayed body colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always shuddered at the thought of colour coded wheels, but from this teaser it looks like you might just pull it off
Click to expand...

I reckon you could get away with the calipers if you were going for the colour coded look.


----------



## jamman

They are very lush VERY

I have a set I've just purchased think they might have to go on at the weekend


----------



## gogs

What a beautiful car, an absolute credit to you 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## warrenstuart

Liking the look of the speedlines... a lot 

Warren.


----------



## titch3030

Hi Zero, 
I was just wondering, are the rims on your Speedlines polished or chromed/chrome powder coat? I've been thinking of chrome power coat for the rims of my RSIIS, and if they come out like that I'm definitely having some of that!!


----------



## E

titch3030 said:


> Hi Zero,
> I was just wondering, are the rims on your Speedlines polished or chromed/chrome powder coat? I've been thinking of chrome power coat for the rims of my RSIIS, and if they come out like that I'm definitely having some of that!!


I had the rims of my RSII's chrome powder coat and the inners black, was very pleased with the results.

Also had the centre caps coated to match

E


----------



## titch3030

Thanks E, think I'll be going for that soon then!


----------



## zerocake

Thanks guys  Hopefully it should be back on the road in the next 2 weeks. Got alot of Zerocake trade stands at shows coming up and it needs to be ready by end of the month.



titch3030 said:


> Hi Zero,
> I was just wondering, are the rims on your Speedlines polished or chromed/chrome powder coat? I've been thinking of chrome power coat for the rims of my RSIIS, and if they come out like that I'm definitely having some of that!!


The lips i had polished. Cost £90 which is a very good price. Usually its around £130+. Ive got a few friends who have their wheels chrome powder coated. Its looks good and is great if you dont fancy continually cleaning and maintaining the polish.


----------



## titch3030

zerocake said:


> Thanks guys  Hopefully it should be back on the road in the next 2 weeks. Got alot of Zerocake trade stands at shows coming up and it needs to be ready by end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> titch3030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zero,
> I was just wondering, are the rims on your Speedlines polished or chromed/chrome powder coat? I've been thinking of chrome power coat for the rims of my RSIIS, and if they come out like that I'm definitely having some of that!!
> 
> 
> 
> The lips i had polished. Cost £90 which is a very good price. Usually its around £130+. Ive got a few friends who have their wheels chrome powder coated. Its looks good and is great if you dont fancy continually cleaning and maintaining the polish.
Click to expand...

They do look lovely polished, but being the slightly lazy type, I think it's powdercoat for me!


----------



## Danny1

Thats looks like an awesome finish for primer! Cant wait to see it when the paint goes on!


----------



## EddieFosts

Awesome looking car! Nice to see you got it back on the road too! Haven't seen this colour before


----------



## zerocake




----------



## NickG

You've taken shit luck and turned it into positive actions and improved an already spotless car, almost without a hint of negativity!

Fair play that man, have a drink!!


----------



## JasonB

Looks lovely this


----------



## zerocake

UPDATE... Car is still sat on the drive! 

Ive had zero time to get it to a VIC Check. Super busy at work with audio and air. Hoping to get it on the road in the next couple weeks! Need it for the summer 8)


----------



## 3TT3

I still like the front a lot! :wink:


----------



## andy225tt

Beautiful 8)


----------



## zerocake

3TT3 said:


> I still like the front a lot! :wink:


LOL!  Theres still 74 feet of arch gap thanks to the standard rear shocks :?


----------



## zerocake

Hoping for the 17th to get the vic check sorted. Soooooon!


----------



## 3TT3

zerocake said:


> Hoping for the 17th to get the vic check sorted. Soooooon!


Shes kinda shy .. apparently a glimpse of an ankle was shocking in the early 1900's , just messin wi ya !
Looks fantastic as is.


----------



## zerocake

3TT3 said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for the 17th to get the vic check sorted. Soooooon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes kinda shy .. apparently a glimpse of an ankle was shocking in the early 1900's , just messin wi ya !
> Looks fantastic as is.
Click to expand...

Haha i was actually thinking about your previous comments as i was taking the photo. 8)


----------



## zerocake

Gave the tt its few weekly wash :lol:










Annnnnnd then put it back to bed.


----------



## aidb

Your TT's a credit to you.


----------



## Delta4

Simply stunning.


----------



## 3TT3

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## triplefan

Looking better than ever but...ONLY ONE BUCKET


----------



## zerocake

Thanks guys  I just cant wait to drive it again 



triplefan said:


> Looking better than ever but...ONLY ONE BUCKET


Noooo! There are more buckets just out of shot! 8)


----------



## triplefan

zerocake said:


> Thanks guys  I just cant wait to drive it again
> 
> 
> 
> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking better than ever but...ONLY ONE BUCKET
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo! There are more buckets just out of shot! 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## zerocake

Another photo of it sitting on the driveway, waiting for the 17th!!!


----------



## jojo.f

Looks Fab and always good to see a TT revived, i was gutted for you when insurance wrote it off.

Were the body shop reasonable as i have Aviator Grey TT and need front drivers arch pulling out after crumpling it in car park?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## zerocake

jojo.f said:


> Looks Fab and always good to see a TT revived, i was gutted for you when insurance wrote it off.
> 
> Were the body shop reasonable as i have Aviator Grey TT and need front drivers arch pulling out after crumpling it in car park?
> 
> Thanks
> Jo


Thank you  These things happen, i only repaired it as its factory aviator grey.

The bodyshop was very reasonable, and very good work. I will mention that the colour is an absolute nightmare to paint and blend unless its a full hit. But saying that i would recommend getting a used wing with no crash damage and getting a bodyshop to paint and blend. You can pick wings up for £40 in silver as theres a million of them in that colour :lol:


----------



## jojo.f

Zero - thanks for the info however i might not need a wing or a respray as if it can be pulled out i might get away with not having to spray it - look at pic, but not very clear due to sun reflection - but opinion would be good if you dont mind

It has not really took any paint of just crumpled the wing.


----------



## zerocake

Hiiiii 

It's been a few months since i last updated this. Work and life always get in the way. I spend more time at work putting audio and air suspension on other peoples cars than working on my own.

The TT is still sat in the drive  But should be back on the road in the next two weeks as my current run around wont pass its next MOT and is not worth the money to fix lol.










TT currently has majority of its interior out for trimming. Dash and center console need to come out ready for getting trimmed too.










I purchased a some Corbeau bucket seats that will be trimmed to match interior and the black backs painted aviator grey.










The standard seats were sacrificed for the bases. For the greater good! :twisted:










I'm moving to a bigger unit in November, so will have more room in the workshop so i can work on the TT more over the winter.


----------



## Large Package

zerocake said:


>


That's an interesting gear stick surround extension....if a bit wonky :?

:lol:

Nice to see the project coming along (if a bit slower than you'd like). Absolutely love the colour & the matching speedlines


----------



## zerocake

It happened! The TT is back on the road 8)










Only 5 months late. Pretty good going :roll: Sitting on the driveway for about 4 months without moving brought a few issues. Dirt, spiders and corrosion.

Brakes all had to be taken off and the corrosion sanded off as they were awful. Fitted new sport shocks and short shifter too. Looking like a new handbrake cable too.










The engine bay was filled with spider webs and dirt. It was messy. But now its nice again.










Time to get the interior retrimmed and finally the car finished!


----------



## cherie

It must be a good feeling to get her back on the road.


----------



## RSSTT

Looking back to its best  8)


----------



## eatdirt13

Always liked the idea of a Nardo Grey TT!


----------



## matzo

Jojo re earlier post about dent removal, I'm not sure if that would pull out as the dent goes across the crease line around the wheel arch...most pdr people will tell u what's possible before taking a job on.


----------



## zerocake

Thanks everyone  Its great to drive it again.

I will update in the coming weeks when more fun things happen.


----------



## Sweetz

First time I've stumbled on this thread, amazing car pal.


----------



## zerocake

Got the TT some proper wheel alignment today. A local garage has a Hunter HawkEye Elite System which is perfect for me as i have really no arch gap. Plus i wanted a proper job lol :lol:










You can see the front had awful toe issues 










And after everything is fixed  Drives so much better now.










Also fitted a new handbrake cable today as one was stretched by a garage so i replaced it myself. Need to fit new front driveshafts sometime soon also.



adamchelseafc said:


> First time I've stumbled on this thread, amazing car pal.


Thank you


----------



## zerocake




----------



## Fisher4772

Love this car .... Probably my favourite TT 


zerocake said:


>


----------



## NickG

Fisher4772 said:


> Love this car .... Probably my favourite TT
> 
> 
> zerocake said:
Click to expand...

Echo that, so clean!


----------



## zerocake

Thank you guys [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

For a 15 year old car its looking good if i do say so myself. Im nearly 100% happy with it. Just need to sort the interior and a couple niggles under the bonnet. Oh and get it down to R-Tech for some software!


----------



## zerocake

I take alot of photos of my car :lol:


----------



## anthony_839

its a very nice looking car mate,

cant help but think this color would look sooo nice as a qs


----------



## zerocake

The car is booked in with Gaz @ VAG Auto Care in Lincoln for major surgery next month.

Engine out, oil system niggles fixed, sump and oil pickup renewed, turbo renewed, new turbo to downpipe studs, new cam belt & water pump ect. And anything else he finds that needs attention whilst its out. The Haldex is getting a service too.












anthony_839 said:


> its a very nice looking car mate,
> 
> cant help but think this color would look sooo nice as a qs


Thanks


----------



## Winter20vt

Lovely job mate! The speedlines really suit it!


----------



## Ian_W

Such a great looking TT! Any reason you have not decided to go down the air route as you can do all the work yourself?

Plans sound great although wouldn't want to think of the cost of all that


----------



## Greedyben

That does look very nice! One of my favourites I have seen on the forum!


----------



## shaunhutchinson

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## hbs27

Looks spot on, great colour!


----------



## XXX889

zerocake said:


> It happened! The TT is back on the road 8)


Soooooo NICE !
Well done on keeping her nice and fresh.

[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## ProjectMick

Not seen this before (I'm pretty new so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!) best colour by far on the TT.

Think it looks really clean and like the fact that you haven't gotten carried away with the styling even though you can tell a lot of money/time has gone into it.


----------



## Will225

Colour matching on the wheels really looks great


----------



## zerocake

Soooo hey! Its been a while!

The TT has been on and off the road over the last year. No surprise really, in the 3.5 years ive owned it its traveled only 8000 miles.

Its still as clean and tidy as ever. Recently had a full service, including cam belt, water pump and tensioner. The cam chain seal was replaced so the oil leak is finally sorted.



















Fitted the awesome Trackslag k04 charge pipe and hose kit. Its sooooo nice and worth all the penies it was. So happy i didnt buy the forge one.




























Finally refitting the interior in the coming weeks as its been out for over a year for no reason at all it would seem. Need a new carpet and door cards first tho.

I'll try and update this more often!


----------



## gogs

I love this colour sooooo much 

We'll done on sticking with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam-R

This is a brilliant build!

The colour is by far my favourite of all the options. It looks great with the matching wheels.

Looking forward to seeing more updates.


----------



## Robs black tt

zerocake said:


> Hiiiii
> 
> It's been a few months since i last updated this. Work and life always get in the way. I spend more time at work putting audio and air suspension on other peoples cars than working on my own.
> 
> The TT is still sat in the drive  But should be back on the road in the next two weeks as my current run around wont pass its next MOT and is not worth the money to fix lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT currently has majority of its interior out for trimming. Dash and center console need to come out ready for getting trimmed too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics showing how you fit the frame to the seat im thinking about fitting these to mine but the last ones were a nightmare to fit so gave up..
> I purchased a some Corbeau bucket seats that will be trimmed to match interior and the black backs painted aviator grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The standard seats were sacrificed for the bases. For the greater good! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving to a bigger unit in November, so will have more room in the workshop so i can work on the TT more over the winter.


----------



## zerocake

The car is now for sale.

Please see my marketplace advert!

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1451018


----------



## Ian_W

zerocake said:



> The car is now for sale.
> 
> Please see my marketplace advert!
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1451018


Nice car, GLWTS 

Whats next?


----------



## zerocake

Ian_W said:


> zerocake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The car is now for sale.
> 
> Please see my marketplace advert!
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1451018
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car, GLWTS
> 
> Whats next?
Click to expand...

Thank you. It's probably not going to sell at that price haha.

I've already bought a MK6 Golf Bluemotion as its practically free driving. Not enough space for the TT anymore sadly.


----------



## gerontius

Totally awesome thread !


----------



## Van Well

gerontius said:


> Totally awesome thread !


Yeah totally! 8) I just spent an hour reading from start to finish....... mind boggling what you've done to this TT and through a written off smash and all 

I think you better change your username from zerocake, though...... you definitely got ALL THE CAKE!!! :wink:


----------



## Madmatty54

Hi don't suppose you know the name / brand of the alloys? Got them on my mk2 but don't know what are??


----------



## NickG

Madmatty54 said:


> Hi don't suppose you know the name / brand of the alloys? Got them on my mk2 but don't know what are??


Pretty sure they're audi speedlines


----------



## YELLOW_TT

NickG said:


> Madmatty54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi don't suppose you know the name / brand of the alloys? Got them on my mk2 but don't know what are??
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure they're audi speedlines
Click to expand...

Yep speedlines


----------

